#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > NEWBIES & STARTERSVRAGEN >  >  Hoe een mengpaneel aansluiten op een computer

## lezzel

ik ben van plan om een amateur dj te worden omdat ik nogal veel met muziek bezig ben. daarom wou ik even aan jullie vragen hoe je nu eigenlijk een mengpaneel aansluit op een comuter

het mengpaneel dat ik zou willen gebruiken is het volgende Behringer DJX750

heb ik hiervoor een speciale geluidskaart voor nodig ofzo

het zit zo ik zou 2 kanalen op men pc willen aansluiten 
(welke software is hier het beste voor?)
en dan nog 2 kanalen voor cd's daarvoor had ik aan deze gedacht Numark CDN22 MK5

ik hoop dat jullie hiermee kunnen helpen

----------


## renevanh

Je gebruikt de audio uitgang van je PC (minijack bijvoorbeeld) en een minijack -> RCA kabeltje om die in de input van je mixer te steken. Tadaaa!
Dat kan uiteraard ook met een aparte geluidskaart voor meerdere outputs, De Focusrite Saffire 6 USB bijvoorbeeld.

----------


## NesCio01

Hoi Lezzel,

Welkom op het forum.
Ik kan jouw post op 2 manieren lezen:
- je computer op je mengpaneel
- je mengpaneel op je computer
aansluiten

Ik denk dat je de 1e optie bedoelt(?) ga ik daar ff
op in, in aansluiting op wat renevanh al schreef.

De geluidskwaliteit die je uit je computer haalt is
- naast de kwalteit van bijvb. de MP3's - zeer afhankelijk
van de geluidskaart. 

Mocht er een niet al te beste geluidskaart in de PC/laptop
zitten, dan kun je dit opvangen door een externe geluids-
kaart te gebruiken, 1 die in ieder geval het digitale computer
signaal omzet naar een analoog signaal wat je tafel in gaat.

Zelf gebruik ik hier een USB DI-box van ARX voor.



Dit kastje haalt dus de audio uit je USB en zet dit om naar
2 standaard XLR aansluitingen. Hiervandaan kun je dus met
een XLR/XLR kabel je mengtafel in.

Misschien is dit wel een redelijk dure oplossing, die mss
niet in verhouding staat t.o.v. de kwaliteit van je tafel.

Ik gebruik de DI al enkele jaren en ben er meer dan dik tevreden
over.

grtz

----------


## dj-bart

Ik gebruik 2x uca202 van behringer.. USB geluidskaartjes.
Deze kun je dan met 2x tulp aansluiten op 1 kanaal van je mixer
En dan alcatecBPM studio, dit pakket is niet al te duur en doet wat het moet doen.

----------


## frankiefm

Ik zit ook met een probleem om mijn mengpaneel aan te sluiten op mijn laptop ik krijg geen signaal vanaf het mengpaneel ik heb eenBehringer XENYX 1202 PA met een externe usb geluidskaart eenBehringerDCA202 Hoe kan ik er nu voor zorgen dat dit gaat werken? Microfoon werkt ook niet
Alvast bedankt voor jullie hulp

----------


## vasco

Welkom frankiefm

Even ter controle om zeker te zijn dat we het over hetzelfde hebben;
- Bedoel jij niet de Behringer UCA202 USB geluidsadapter?
- Wat bedoel je met microfoon werkt ook niet, iets meer uitleg/type microfoon?
- Wil jij het geluid van mengtafel naar computer of andersom?
Het gebeurt meer dat men namelijk zegt van mengtafel naar computer maar het eigenlijk andersom bedoelen.

Ervan uitgaande dat jij echt van mengtafel naar computer wilt gaan dien je het zo aan te sluiten:
- USB geluidsadapter aan de computer en controleer of de hardware functioneert bij apparaatbeheer van het besturingssysteem
- Main L/R (jack's) van de mengtafel aansluiten aan de ingang (tulp) van de geluidsadapter met bijvoorbeeld dit type kabel
- Microfoon op één van de eerste vier ingangen (XLR)

----------


## DJBAL

> Je gebruikt de audio uitgang van je PC (minijack bijvoorbeeld) en een minijack -> RCA kabeltje om die in de input van je mixer te steken. Tadaaa!
> Dat kan uiteraard ook met een aparte geluidskaart voor meerdere outputs, De Focusrite Saffire 6 USB bijvoorbeeld.



hey renevanh ik heb dezelfde behringer werkt die manier ook andersom door het RCA kabeltje in de output te stoppen van je mixer en dan de minijack in de input van de mic van de laptop omdat ik geluid naar de laptop wil aansturen

----------


## timmetje

> hey renevanh ik heb dezelfde behringer werkt die manier ook andersom door het RCA kabeltje in de output te stoppen van je mixer en dan de minijack in de input van de mic van de laptop omdat ik geluid naar de laptop wil aansturen



Ja, dit werkt mits de input van je laptop een line-signaal accepteert. Dit is meestal wel het geval, daar de meeste laptops een gecombineerde mic/line-input hebben.

----------

